# Craftsman/Sears customer service



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

how have your experiences been? is it true that if you need a repair on a lawn tractor a tech will come over to your residence to see if it can be repaired on the premises instead of hauling it away first?

i had a john deere d100 that had a problem very shortly after i got it. i could have returned it to my local dealer to have it fixed under warranty but i would have had to pay for transportation costs, so i wound up returning it to the box store that i got it from.

i don't necessary mind paying for transport costs but my JD failed only after 1.4 hours.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

No personal experience, but from what I've heard on various forums is that you can expect to wait a couple weeks for the tech to show up. Competence level varies widely.
OTOH, people don't tend to post positive results.
Of course, during the busy season, you may deliver your tractor to the dealer and still wait 2-3 weeks before your number comes up.


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I bought a Sears GT6000 last summer and had to wait about two weeks for someone to show up. He knew his stuff though and got it fixed. No charge for the repair. Their parts people have been very good at responding; I did get a wrong part delivered one time. Dave


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

DForal said:


> I bought a Sears GT6000 last summer and had to wait about two weeks for someone to show up. He knew his stuff though and got it fixed. No charge for the repair. Their parts people have been very good at responding; I did get a wrong part delivered one time. Dave




Same here I had a small tick in my engine so they just pulled it off, and replaced it with a brand new engine. I guess as mentioned it just depends on your area, and the volume of repairs that are going on. I have one in a local shoppe now, and its no different from sears he is really busy, and its taking some time. But to answer your question they always came out to do my warranty work in a timely manner, and fixed the tractor correctly, and made sure I was happy with the repair work. I just dont tend to buy sears stuff anymore because they closed our local store, and its 60 miles to the next closest sears store.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Years back Sears ship the wrong mower deck,Sears sent tech out to w/right deck also in install..no charge..plus extra deck belt and set of blades,service tech like Budweiser.


----------



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

*customer service seems good*

from what i'm seeing here.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just be sure to get the extended warranty - its worth it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Just be sure to get the extended warranty - its worth it.



Yep because I know a guy who clipped a tree with the end of his mower deck, and broke the deck mount off that raises, and lowers the deck. Sears replaced it under the extended warranty even though it was his fault they still replaced it.


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I have to say that I didn't get the extended warranty because the standard warranty is two years. And my credit card doubles the warranty up to an additional year - giving me three years. That doesn't count the frame and front axle warranty which are even longer (the frame is 5 years, the cast iron axle is lifetime). 

If the extended warranty is for a three year term, it would do me no good. A five year plan would add two years and if I remember, it is ~$600-$700 extra.

Heck, I'm still driving a 1991 Camry (purchased in 1992) and a 1992 Accord (purchased in 1993) 

Below is the verbiage from the the owners manual.

CRAFTSMAN FULL WARRANTY
FOR TWO YEARS from the date of purchase, all non-expendable parts of this riding equipment are
warranted against any defects in material or workmanship. A defective non-expendable part will
receive free in-home repair or replacement if repair is impossible.

FOR FIVE YEARS from the date of purchase, the frame and front axle of this riding equipment are
warranted against any defects in material or workmanship. A defective frame or front axle will receive
free in-home repair or replacement if repair is impossible.

FOR 90 DAYS from the date of purchase, the battery (an expendable part) of this riding equipment
is warranted against any defects in material or workmanship (our testing proves that it will not hold a
charge). A defective battery will receive free in-home replacement.

ADDITIONAL LIFETIME LIMITED WARRANTY on CAST IRON FRONT AXLE (if equipped)
FOR AS LONG AS IT IS USED by the original owner after the fifth year from the date of purchase, the
cast iron front axle (if equipped) of this riding equipment is warranted against any defects in material or
workmanship. With proof of purchase, a defective cast front axle will receive free in-home replacement.


----------



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for your imput


----------



## accord (Oct 22, 2012)

Had a problem with a 2011 Craftsman GT6000 a while ago. Called on a Saturday, tech was here on Tuesday. Had a second problem last week. Called on Friday afternoon, tech was here the next day. Have to say I am pretty impressed so far with the speed of service. Would be nice to be able to talk to someone on the telephone that was knowledgeable though.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

accord said:


> Had a problem with a 2011 Craftsman GT6000 a while ago. Called on a Saturday, tech was here on Tuesday. Had a second problem last week. Called on Friday afternoon, tech was here the next day. Have to say I am pretty impressed so far with the speed of service. Would be nice to be able to talk to someone on the telephone that was knowledgeable though.




My thoughts exactly I would like someone to be able to walk you through the simple repairs so you can fix it right then. I noticed their site is the same way you ask a tech question, and they reply with a forward to another site because they lack any tech support skills, or knowledge.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I 'm NOT impressed with their on-line parts system!
Customer has a weed whip here,for 6 weeks,now,because even though I use their #s,they have sent me the wrong one,every time!
Finally went to the local store,and had them order it...still the wrong one! Sent them a picture,with model #.and serial #,and I'm still waiting!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I hear y - the parts people rely too much on their computers and dont want to look anything up. I was totally irratated with them when i went to get some parts for my 85LT11 - they insisted on model and parts numbers - even when i brot the original parts in with me because the original data tag was long gone. 

Thats why i like going to the 'backyard ' mechanic parts places where they actually can find the right pieces.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I hear y - the parts people rely too much on their computers and dont want to look anything up. I was totally irratated with them when i went to get some parts for my 85LT11 - they insisted on model and parts numbers - even when i brot the original parts in with me because the original data tag was long gone.
> 
> Thats why i like going to the 'backyard ' mechanic parts places where they actually can find the right pieces.




Yep I have a guy just down the road I go to first before going to sears.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I do too,normally, but this was a primer bulb,and they're saying it's "model specific/and determined by serial # " ! OOOOKAAAY....so if that's the case,WHY do you still send the wrong one,if you HAVE those #s ???


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> I do too,normally, but this was a primer bulb,and they're saying it's "model specific/and determined by serial # " ! OOOOKAAAY....so if that's the case,WHY do you still send the wrong one,if you HAVE those #s ???




It just doesnt make sense huh if its model specific you think they would get it right.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Re-ordered 3 times..the last by their people..still wrong one!
They say they are looking into it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Re-ordered 3 times..the last by their people..still wrong one!
> They say they are looking into it.



Maybe they will find it one of these days.


----------

